# Dog Races and Weight Pulls, Wisconsin (LOTS of photos)



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

In case you missed my thread in General here is the story.

I took my two aussies Hawk and Kechara to a dog races called Can't Depend on Snow. We entered the two dog class with my bike, and we took 10th out of 20 teams, not too shabby for two little dogs in their first race, I'm quite pleased. I fell off my bike once and I have brusies today but it was SOOO much fun.

I also entered Kechara in the weight pull but they started at 300 pounds and she couldn't get it moving.

I went down with two friends of mine, Jammie and Donna, Donna has been racing sled dogs for over 30 years and she came in 4th out of 18 in the four dog class. Jammie did the two dog class with me and took 6th out of 20.



*Races!!*

To start with here are some of Jammie's and Donna's dogs.

Jammie's dogs, the Black one is new she just bought him a week ago and his name is Gothem, Then there is the bigest one in the back named Jack, and the little Sibe inbetween is named Ellie









Another of Jammie's dogs I can't remember her name tho, the leg in the corner belongs to Jammie's "oops" puppy Revenge(now 5 years old)









Dog in a Box, (The red girl again)









Gothem









MORE...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is Donna's Neighbor she is 10 years old and she wants to be a musher and race in bikejor with her Labrador. The dog is Donna's, Storm.









Now here is Donna petting Storm, (Storm is a bit of an attention whore lol)









THis is one of my favorite pictures of the day, Donna's Dog Kiwi watching Storm get petted.









Hooking up Donna's 4 dog team, Donna is wearing the number, Jammie is in Green and the little girl is in the back, Not sure who the guy in orange is. The two dogs in front are Rainy and Storm, and in the back are Kiwi and Clipper, Clipper and Storm are brother and sister if you couldn't tell.









MORE...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

here are my dogs now, not the best pictures cause they look so sad but here they are anyways.


















these two were taken by somebody else so i could be in the pictures.


















MORE...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

The Wolf X German Shepherd mixes were very cool looking. They were about 80-90 pounds. The guy who owns them also does work with the Ely Minneasota International wolf preserve. I told him about the WolfDog magazine and he's going to subscribe. I also told him to look for Nekomi's dog in the Wolf preserve magazine.




































MORE...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are pictures of other racing dogs and teams that were there.




























(future racing dog)









MORE...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

More of other teams

a Bunch of alaskan Huskies, this guy was insane he drove this 4 dog team on his bike!



























A German Shepherd









MORE...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

LETS GET READY TO RACE!!









Donna's team getting lead to the start line









Donna and her team out of the shoot









And off they go, This is what much of the course looked like









MORE...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is Donna Passing by another team on the way back


















Finishing in 4th place









Other teams
Alaskan Malamutes


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

4 dog team of Sibes









A four dog team with an Aussie, but they lost one of thier Malamutes to a foot injury and it had to be dropped.

















*Weight Pulls!!*

Kechara getting weighed for her pull, I think these are just too funny.









MORE...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Kechara getting weighed for her pull, I think these are just too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Mama, how could you? She looks so put out by this action. Poor baby, her dignity has been bruised.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Bullies kissing









The guy who owned them said they were Pit Bulls I'm no expert but they don't look much like Pit Bulls to me. What do you think?


















MORE...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

485 Pound sled

Am Bulldog 









Alaskan Malamute









Siberian Husky









Newf getting ready for his pull, His harness had the words, Large and in Charge embroiderd on it.









Done


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That looks like soooo much fun! I really enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a day of great fun! Love all the pictures but Kechara hanging there is the funniest one. She just seems so humiliated by the action. lol 

I notice in all the dog pull pictures I have seen they always use dog food for the weight. What do they do with all the food after, sell it?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Inga said:


> Looks like a day of great fun! Love all the pictures but Kechara hanging there is the funniest one. She just seems so humiliated by the action. lol
> 
> I notice in all the dog pull pictures I have seen they always use dog food for the weight. What do they do with all the food after, sell it?


it was given away to the 1st-4th places of each weight class.

Kechara was like, "mom why do you make me do these wierd things?"


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> it was given away to the 1st-4th places of each weight class.


Oh cool! Sort of a "sing for your supper" kind of thing. Pull or go hungry. lol

Love the Large and in Charge harness. That is too funny.

What distance do they cover for the races? Are there different distance classes?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Inga said:


> Oh cool! Sort of a "sing for your supper" kind of thing. Pull or go hungry. lol
> 
> Love the Large and in Charge harness. That is too funny.
> 
> What distance do they cover for the races? Are there different distance classes?


This was a fund raiser so it didn't have the strict rules and many seperate classes that a real race would have. The couse was the same for both the 4 dog teams and the 2 dog teams and it was 2.5 miles. We finished it in 14 min 30 seconds, the fastest time was 10 min and the last place was 23 minutes.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Great event, and Congrats of your run!

Looks like such a fun event. Interesting pull cart for the weight pull. Never seen one quite like that one. Not sure what type of dog food that is, but if I had won it, the local shelter would be getting a HUGE donation the next day lol.

As for the Pit Bulls, doesn't look like a pure APBT to me, but it may be. The more I look into the breed, the more I find out about some of the lines. Some lines not too far back have Mastiff in the breed. So it could in all honestly be a APBT, but remember, "Pit Bull" is a type of dog, not a breed. So yes that is a "Pit Bull" Just doesn't look like a APBT/AST/SBT to me. If it is it's a badly bred one.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ya I guess when I hear Pit Bull I automatically think of APBT's


----------



## mandyy (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, great pictures!
How do you call the Wolf x German shepherd dog in English? Friends of my have one at home, great dogs!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

These pictures are AMAZING! Keechak they are LOVELY and it just made my day looking at them all. Sibe overload!!! And woofers too!? They are lovely. Did they race in the 2-dog class?

I love the pic of Kechara getting weighed! Looks like you had a great day... you think you'll race again?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Great pictures.. the weight pulling is pretty cool!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

mandyy said:


> Wow, great pictures!
> How do you call the Wolf x German shepherd dog in English? Friends of my have one at home, great dogs!


In english we call them "WolfDogs". They aren't a breed of dog so they don't have a specific name.



nekomi said:


> These pictures are AMAZING! Keechak they are LOVELY and it just made my day looking at them all. Sibe overload!!! And woofers too!? They are lovely. Did they race in the 2-dog class?
> 
> I love the pic of Kechara getting weighed! Looks like you had a great day... you think you'll race again?


The wolf mixes were brother and sister from a first generation mix, they were fairly well trained, he trusted them enough to stay sitting without a leash on in the middle of the parking lot for me to get these pics. They were quite beautiful, yes they did the 2 dog Class. They were extreamly aloof and only wanted to be with their daddy. I was quite impressed with the size of their canines too definatly bigger than any dog I've ever seen.

I will definatly do it again! I loved it soo much and my dogs never stoped pulling except on one hill where they physically couldn't pull me up it.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pictures!!!!! looks like tons of fun!!!!


/Amanda


----------



## mandyy (Dec 2, 2009)

Keechak said:


> In english we call them "WolfDogs". They aren't a breed of dog so they don't have a specific name.


Very funny! In The Netherlands it is a breed of dog, with there own breed standard. We call them the 'Saarlooswolfdog'.
At least, I think it's the same. They look the same and it's the same mix


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

mandyy said:


> Very funny! In The Netherlands it is a breed of dog, with there own breed standard. We call them the 'Saarlooswolfdog'.
> At least, I think it's the same. They look the same and it's the same mix


Yes they do look very much alike, but the Sarlooswolfdogs are a purebred dog now 

they breed a Male Sarloos to a female Sarloos

But the two dogs in my pictures are the product of a Male Wolf and a Female German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like tons of fun


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

>


Look at the silly sibe. 
Also love the malamute pulling and the little puppy sibe


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

wow 
great pics thanks for sharing 
jamie


----------

